# Performax trim router on sale again



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Last year I posted that the Performax trim router was on sale at Meynards. Well it is on sale again, until this Sunday. $39.00, normally sells for $60.00.
I just wanted to pass this on to everyone. I already have 3 of them. The last two are still in the carry case. 

Ellery Becnel


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...m?tid=6129742302389479786&bargainStoreId=3290


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't need another router at the moment but when I look at the features and the price I am tempted.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I see "on-line" price listed there... is this available in the store, or just on line?

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but does that not look just like the Dewalt, only a different colour?


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Same as the Makita trim router. Probably made in the same factory. All makita accessories fit it. I know. I have 5 of the Performax. I keep a different chamfer/round over/flush trim/end mill in each. Bought some Makita accessories and they are interchangeable.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

4DThinker said:


> Same as the Makita trim router. Probably made in the same factory. All makita accessories fit it. I know. I have 5 of the Performax. I keep a different chamfer/round over/flush trim/end mill in each. Bought some Makita accessories and they are interchangeable.


Thanks 4D. Was sure I'd seen that design somewhere... that's OK, I like Makita better than the yellow ones anyway.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

BrianS said:


> I see "on-line" price listed there... is this available in the store, or just on line?
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but does that not look just like the Dewalt, only a different colour?


Brian, it is the same as the MLCS "Little Rocky" , I have and also have a Makita that is the same except the color is Blue. I bought a plunge base for mine on sale to use in my Makita and it fits perfectly. I use the Rocky in my panto-graph.

They seem to work good. Can't believe that price,tho.
Herb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Menards web site must be down the link above won't work and I googled it with no luck.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Must have been a little hiccup... working now.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Arcola60 said:


> Last year I posted that the Performax trim router was on sale at Meynards. Well it is on sale again, until this Sunday. $39.00, normally sells for $60.00.
> I just wanted to pass this on to everyone. I already have 3 of them. The last two are still in the carry case.
> 
> Ellery Becnel


Thanks for this reminder Ellery. I managed to get out and pick one up before the sale ended. Looks like a nice little unit. I finally got it out for a spin around the shop today. Seems to work just fine, altho I'm a bit disappointed in the dust collection but maybe it was because I hooked it up to my shop vac.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

WoW!! The end of July, and I FINALLY used this trim router a bit more. I guess some things just can't be rushed. 

It seemed plenty powerful, for it's size. Of course, I have not used another trim router so have nothing to compare it to. I was cutting dadoes into 3/4" Poplar. Depth was about 7/16". Initially, I snuck up to full depth, then decided to hog it all in once. Was using a 1/2" panel bit, and it had no problems cutting full depth. Based on this, I'm pretty happy with it. Of course, as I mentioned previously, the dust collection is a bit disappointing but I was still using my shop vac. I would have used my dust collector, but I couldn't find the proper adapter.


----------

